# Oracle tamp fan become stuck on



## R1cho (May 7, 2020)

Hi there, having some issues removing my tamp fan! Have done this many times before to adjust dose, but it appears to have become stuck on this time and won't unscrew. When I try to unscrew clockwise the whole shaft moves as well. Can't seem to work out how to get some purchase on the top of the shaft.

grateful for any tips before I lose my patience and damage something!

thanks.


----------



## Kannan (Mar 28, 2020)

It shouldn't need to unscrew, it is clipped on with a magnet - do you still have the magnetic remover? The tamp collar is screwed on and that you can remove by continuously unscrewing the tamp fan until it drops out...


----------



## R1cho (May 7, 2020)

Thanks. Sorry, should have been clearer! Its not the fan itself (I can get that out with the magnet as you say), rather it's the magnetic screw that holds the fan. That normally unscrews..


----------



## Kannan (Mar 28, 2020)

Ahh that's annoying! Hopefully it isn't threaded? Why are you taking it off so often?


----------



## R1cho (May 7, 2020)

All sorted! Managed to loosen the Allen key a little in situ and it eventually came free. Adjusted, and dose is spot on 22g, first pull 60g - first time 🙂 thanks


----------



## Kannan (Mar 28, 2020)

Great! That's good  Are you aiming for 60g out, sounds like a lot?


----------



## LamboCouille (Mar 25, 2021)

R1cho said:


> All sorted! Managed to loosen the Allen key a little in situ and it eventually came free. Adjusted, and dose is spot on 22g, first pull 60g - first time 🙂 thanks


 Hello.

Can you explain how to do that ? I have the same issue : impossible to remove the fan connector (screwed by satan himself ?)

Thanks a lot.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Pass but just an observation.

Why on earth would some one want to set exactly 22g. As soon as they use another bean it's likely to change and it will when the grinder setting is altered as well.

Dose changes need to be large to achieve anything significant.

 However it's nice to note that one earlier poster isn't stuck on a ratios of 1 to 2 so doesn't assume that anything else is over and or under extracted.


----------



## LamboCouille (Mar 25, 2021)

ajohn said:


> Pass but just an observation.
> 
> Why on earth would some one want to set exactly 22g. As soon as they use another bean it's likely to change and it will when the grinder setting is altered as well.
> 
> ...


 I don't want to set exactly 22g or change it every day. I just want to reduce the default dose (25-26gr). I think that is a bit too much for double basket.

But changing dosage is very unpleasant on this machine... I hardly tried to remove that fan connector but imposible, I missing something... 😣


----------



## woodbar (Aug 28, 2020)

The connector/adjuster will come off (desperately trying to remember if it is a L/H thread) which makes it much easier to adjust the height with the small hex grub screw!

Leave the tamp fan in situ - get your fingers located in the "wings" of the fan and give a sharp twist to unlock the thread then just keep turning until the connector and fan drop out as one assembly.

It's easier to fit it back in two stages - connector first then the fan


----------



## Jordan1996 (May 6, 2021)

Hi guys I'm also having the same issue with the tamper fan just spinning forever but the connector remains tightened, can anyone help me out with how to loosen the connector?


----------



## LamboCouille (Mar 25, 2021)

Jordan1996 said:


> Hi guys I'm also having the same issue with the tamper fan just spinning forever but the connector remains tightened, can anyone help me out with how to loosen the connector?


 In fact it's not screwed but just fixed with a little ball on newer version.

Force down to remove it.


----------



## Jordan1996 (May 6, 2021)

I have the older version the original Oracle how do i remove it?


----------



## stevegold6 (Nov 25, 2016)

Very interested in this topic. My oracle has been such a tightly packed Puck it's very difficult to knock it out.

Decided to borrow a grinder pro to experiment.

Ground out 22g and used a distributor.

I managed to get consistent shots using this method and the Puck released with ease.

I would love to reduce the grind amount in the oracle. I have removed the polishing fan. I can see a little grub screw, What next?

Cheers

Steve


----------



## TobyAnscombe (Sep 28, 2014)

loosen the grub screw and tighten the holder (whatever you call the bit with the grub screw) into the fan to effectively "move" the fan up giving a larger dose. Loosen the holder so that it effectively moves the fan down to reduce the dose.


----------



## stevegold6 (Nov 25, 2016)

Thank you TobyAnscombe all sorted.


----------

